# Whats the best way to clean dirty feet / bottoms?



## tommysmommy (Feb 21, 2011)

Not a bunny owner yet (trying to adopt from another member of this community=) but to make a long story short I am petsitting a young rabbit. (Might just have to steal him away because I'm in love love love after about 6 hours.) Looks like a Rex crossed with Californian and lord knows what else.Maybe some more experienced bunny slaves could take a guess at it?

He's adorable, all that matters really!

Thing is, he came from an outside hutch that had too too many other bunnies so he is a bit dirty. Bottom of his feet are yellow and he has poop clumps tangeled in places. I was able to get most of the poop out. Anyhow, what's the best way to wipe down his feet, underside, and butt without getting him soaking wet? As in, best solutions used, and method. Thanks for your help! 

& Here is a picture for your viewing pleasure, because I know posts with out pics are so dull sometimes. =)


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 21, 2011)

oh my gosh that is a CUTE BUNNY!..
your gonna get alot of dif advice on here but this is my take on it...bunnies are extremely clean animals all on their own..if you keep their cage clean ,,they will keep themselves clean...they clean themselves nonstop ..they do an excellent job..if you have him in a clean cage now ..give him some time and hell shine himself right up all on his own...

the only time a bunny really needs help with hygiene is if they are too old,,,too fat,,,or are sick or disabled...he looks like a really healthy little bun..give him a couple of days and he should look as good as new.....im glad u realize that its not the safest to soak ur bun..he really is adorable ,id steal him if i were you


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree with Flash Gordon. Unless he's really dirty, I would give him a few days to clean himself up now that he's in a nice clean cage. I have had 7 bunnies over the years and only 2 ever needed to be cleaned- 1 had frequent diarrhea until we figured out what in his diet was causing problems and the other had some incontinence issues with urine. My other 5 never need/needed to be cleaned ever


----------



## Violet Crumbles (Feb 21, 2011)

How to clean a dirty rabbit:

If the mess is still a bit moist, liberally apply corn starch, work it in, and then comb it out. 

If it's dry, lightly spritz the area with water or vinegar and then work in a liberal amount of corn starch, and then comb it out.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm going to agree with everybody. If he's in a clean cage now he'll probably clean himself up but if he's not stressed out by handling some vinegar and/or cornstarch can help get the stains out of his fur.


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree with every body else and if you do need to help him out do what Violet Crumbles said or you could even use baby wips the ones with out lotion and also with out alivera in it they have saved me a bunch of times........Toby


----------



## tommysmommy (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for the input, everyone. Poor little guy has matts of poo caught on his back where I don't think he can quite reach, so I thought I should help him out a little! Also, his paws are pretty stained (from an unclean hutch)but I thought I would give him the chance to clean them up before I did anything. 

Thank goodness he is out of the situation he was in and now in a loving INDOOR home!


----------

